# Haymarket Metro Station 360 x 180 Equirectangular Pano



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I went out with a few friends to do some cityscapes in Newcastle but as it was raining we decided to head underground and try some shots in the Metro Stations. I had my home made pano head with me so as soon as i seen this area inbetween the platforms at Haymarket i knew it would make a good pano due to its symmetry. This shot was taken using my Samyang 8mm Fisheye. It comprises of 6 horizontal shots taken at 60 degree intervals then 1 shot upwards and 2 downwards, 1 of which was taken with the tripod removed so i could mask out the tripod footprint. 
We had to be quick as within minutes we were asked to leave by a voice over the Tannoy :/
Stitching was done using Autopano Giga.


Haymarket Metro Station Equirectangular 360 x 180 Pano by gizto29, on Flickr

Immersive View
http://fieldofview.com/flickr/?page=photos/philwhittaker/6912433542/

Heres a mosaic of the 9 shots used.


Haymarket Mosaic by gizto29, on Flickr

After the Pano was stitched i then made some strereographic projections in Hugin PAno Stitcher which is a free program.


Haymarket Stereographic by gizto29, on Flickr


Metro Stereo by gizto29, on Flickr

I have the photography part down but im still struggling with the software so had a bit of help with the stitching of the original. I think this was due to the program getting confused by the syymetry of the shots.

Any advice and feedback welcome

Thanks for looking, Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Very nice Phil - you must have loads of patience stitching these photos together!

Have you thought about doing a 360 of Monument Arcade - if possible in HDR?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Very nice Phil - you must have loads of patience stitching these photos together!
> 
> Have you thought about doing a 360 of Monument Arcade - if possible in HDR?


Ive thought about doing them everywhere mate, just need a kick up the pants and more experience with the processing side :/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Good stuff fella


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great shots Phil!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

buckas said:


> Good stuff fella





Edward101 said:


> Great shots Phil!


Thanks guys, i could really do with the newer AE chipped version of my Samyang to help with these especially outside if theres sun about :/

Phil


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Look like some nice effects there, i find it makes your eyes dart around the photo quite a bit too which maybe good/maybe bad.. i like them!


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Excelent work Phil. I can never get my head (or eyes) around these shots so there not particually my cup of tea, but having said that I do appreciate the work and processing that goes into them so well done. These do look rather good. :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I think they're ace. These type of shots are interesting, hold your attention and make you look at them hard, trying to get your head round the whole space - for me thats a good thing. 

Great tekkers and great photos.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

robz said:


> Look like some nice effects there, i find it makes your eyes dart around the photo quite a bit too which maybe good/maybe bad.. i like them!





Andy_Wigan said:


> Excelent work Phil. I can never get my head (or eyes) around these shots so there not particually my cup of tea, but having said that I do appreciate the work and processing that goes into them so well done. These do look rather good. :thumb:





B2ONGO said:


> I think they're ace. These type of shots are interesting, hold your attention and make you look at them hard, trying to get your head round the whole space - for me thats a good thing.
> 
> Great tekkers and great photos.


Thanks lads, if you follow the link below the pano theres an immersive view in the description on Flickr. With that you can look around as if you were there, zoom in and allsorts! Quite surreal!
http://fieldofview.com/flickr/?page=photos/philwhittaker/6912433542/


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

That's cool


----------

